# Sony Rumors highend bodies



## xps (Aug 29, 2016)

The evil empire strikes back 
First rumors of coming highend bodies, low rated, but rumors:

*Highend*
“The Sony A9r will not get a new 70+ FF sensor due the Kumamoto sensor production damage. There will be two new A9 cameras with bigger A7 alike body and new battery grip:
a9:
– 24 mp (new sensor)
– 400 AF points on the entire frame
– 14 fps
– ISO 50-204800
– Shutter speed: 30″-32000
– dual XQD slot
a9r:
– 42mp BSI
– 400 AF points on the entire frame
– 8 fps Buffer 40 RAW
– ISO: 50 – 102400
– Shutter speed: 30″-32000
– dual XQD slot
– weather sealed

There will be also a new A to E-mount adapter. Price of both cameras will be around $5,000.”



*And the 5DIV competitor:*
Sony A99II:
“Killer speed af, 36 mpix bsi chip, 4k, 5axis ibis, dual slot, dual 2core bionz x2 cpu’s, weather proof”

Found at: Sony Alpha Rumors http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/new-set-of-low-ranked-rumors-sony-a9-a9r/


----------

